# Network bandwidth allocation/monitoring



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Hi there Forum! I have just setup a wireless network with my neighbour to share our internet connection and files, but I would like to setup a bandwidth allocator to distribute the available bandwidth and also to monitor the amount each user has downloaded, as we have a monthly allowance. Does anybody know any free software that I can use to do these jobs? Or is it possible to do this with the software provided on the router? (we have a BTHomeHub). 
Thanks for any help.:wink:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I doubt you'll get the router to do that, and I don't know of any router that will actually monitor the throughput, though there might be one.

I'd suggest sending an email to various router manufacturing companies and ask if they have a product that will solve your issue.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

But im sure there is sortware that can do the job for me, only i dont seem to be able to find any good ones for the bandwidth allocation. Ive found one decent program for bandwidth monitoring, called Bandwidth Monitor Pro, but it is only free for 30 days. So can anyone help with the bandwidth allocator?? I know it can be done......
Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, no. Since the bandwidth is allocated in the router, by the time it gets to your machine's software, the horse is out of the barn. You have to manage the bandwidth at the router.


----------

